# Magic Picture



## Michael. (Jul 3, 2014)

.

*What is hidden within this picture?*
With a little practice most people will be able to do it



.​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks like a stereogram of some sort?


----------



## Michael. (Jul 3, 2014)

It is a 3D picture and it is amazing if you are able to see it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep, it's a 3D picture.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 3, 2014)

My yes hurt from trying but i cannot make it out @_@


----------



## Obie (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok, so what the heck is it already!!!!  Sorry, I woke up grumpy.....getting older is not for sissies.

Miss Ginger


----------



## Obie (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, Michael, I'm not playing anymore!  Life is too short, so I'm going to open a cold beer and not think that maze up there anymore!

Miss Ginger


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 3, 2014)

Just one number and one letter


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2014)

I see some numerals, quite large and in black, but haven't seen any letters yet.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks to me like two holes in the ground with mountain tops inside On top of mountain one has X the other D


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

I have several 3d books plus a 3D video (animated 3D ) I can see all of them but this one seems harder


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

I will go with 3D The depth got me ☺


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

I will go with 3D The depth got me ☺


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

I finally got it to work.  The trick is for your two eyes to work together. work it like you would binoculars.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 4, 2014)

Phantom said:


> View attachment 8337



.
Well done everyone.  3D appears as if by magic when you have mastered the technique.

A good one Phantom but I believe it has a slight error. Looking at the creature on the right side I am able to see a picture of the lady sticking out of its neck?

The sizing may have been altered at some stage which might account for it. (On the other hand it could be the way our screen displays it?)
.

.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2014)

I guess I need to see about getting glasses ...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

> Looking at the creature on the right side I am able to see a picture of the lady sticking out of its neck?



May have been his first meal


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I guess I need to see about getting glasses ...


Start reeeeal close to the screen, and move your head back reeeeal sloooow, until the message appears.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

This is a hard one for beginners
Sometimes I get a negative effect whee the girls stand out in the foreground and can see like a cave effect seeing inside

It is in fact a monster chasing a girl.The other girls make like a corner of a room done in wallpaper


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

Sometimes looking at the tip of your nose with both eyes then looking at pic helps


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

phantom said:


> this is a hard one for beginners
> sometimes i get a negative effect whee the girls stand out in the foreground and can see like a cave effect seeing inside
> 
> it is in fact a monster chasing a girl.the other girls make like a corner of a room done in wallpaper


you got it!


----------



## Michael. (Jul 4, 2014)

.

*At this rate you will all be experts.

Here is another one.*
.



.​


----------



## Michael. (Jul 4, 2014)

That was quick.

I wonder how many more will be able to spot the hidden picture.?

.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

3 w m's


----------



## Michael. (Jul 5, 2014)

.

*This one should be easy*



.​


----------

